# 2009 Eos, RNS-510, VW Premium Bluetooth?



## noshtzy (May 21, 2009)

I have just committed to purchase a new 2009 Eos Lux with the RNS-510 nav system from my local Volkswagen dealer. When I have asked him about Bluetooth integration, he explained that I can get the Volk-L system, which is pretty much mute audio, answer/end call from steering wheel, installed there.
I have not spoken to him yet but I was more interested in a fully integrated solution. From what I've seen when searching the web there are different ways about it, one being a "VW Premium Bluetooth" kit and an OEM kit from Skoda, both of which apparently offer full integration with the RNS-510 (touch screen/MFD/Voice menus) which I would much rather have than a simple passthrough kit.
Does anyone know if these kits are available to be installed in the Eos with RNS-510, and if so, will it be fully functional, where can I get it, and would my dealer be able to install it? I don't want to do it myself.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Eos, RNS-510, VW Premium Bluetooth? (noshtzy)*

check out this thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4207134
you can order the Fiscon kit here..
http://kufatec.com/index.php?m...d=207


----------



## noshtzy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Eos, RNS-510, VW Premium Bluetooth? (chocoholic_too)*

the FISCON kit is something I had not seen earlier, but I'm still confused about the options.
From what I've seen, I've come to the conclusion that the RNS-510 does not have it's own telephone software/menus, and the kit that's plugged into it actually provides the interface on the screen and MFD. Example: The FISCON setup shows a different button design on screen. There's something with the option code 9W3 that appears to look just like the RNS's menus but has a green background. I just want the best, most "factory" option for my new car.


----------



## noshtzy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Eos, RNS-510, VW Premium Bluetooth? (noshtzy)*

Does anyone have a guide and list of parts/tools needed to perform a "factory" install of an OEM bluetooth module in the Eos? I can get the Skoda D unit from eBay but I need to know where it would be installed by the factory, which panels to remove to run the wires (especially the microphone in the overhead console) and how to remove them, and any additional parts needed to mount the unit itself to the car. If it goes underneath the passenger seat I'd also need a way to get the cover that goes over it (I believe it is similiar to the dynaudio amp cover under the drivers seat, but not vented)
If anyone's had a factory installed BT kit and has disassembled your car, let me know!


----------

